# car repo is that civil or can the police get involved?



## Guest

hey was just wondering if the car company is trying to repo your car .. can they realy get an arrest warrant for you if you do not surrender the car right away like they threaten.. to be honest guys im trying to feed my fam and get to work i just needed one or two more weeks of work to pay them the money .. so i need the car to get there .. and i going to get in trouble for not giving it to them now . any advice appreciated thank you


----------



## Gil

That's a civil matter and we (police) do not get involved. You might get a constable knocking at your door tho...


----------



## SinePari

Until you get the title, the bank owns your car, not you. In your financing contract you agreed to surrender the vehicle if you fail to make your financial obligations. They then contract out to a repo company who gets a fee for the vehicle. Not a police matter at all until someone gets violent.


----------



## Beowolf

Another thing to keep in mind is after the car is repossessed and eventually sold, you still owe the balance after the sale. (Ex-Car had 10k left of payments, it was sold for 7k at auction, you still owe 3k)

good luck...


----------



## Guest

thank you very much guys .. i was wondering if i don't give it up right now and just keep working over time and can get the bank the money in a few weeks hopefuly one .. will i get arrested or anything or am i going to get in alot of trouble? because i don't want that i will just give it to them if that is the case .. but like i said i need it to feed the fam and pay the bills


----------



## Beowolf

You probably wont get arrested unless you happen to see a repoman or "collector" and assault him as he is trying to hook your car in the night.

+++++suggestion+++++ You could try calling the creditor and see if they can hold off repossessing the car another week or 2 as you stated. Even though its to feed your family, etc, creditors usually dont care and just want their money. They may lengthen the duration of the loan or add penalties and late fee's and still let you have the car. just remember that might make your payments go higher.

Also, you might want to if you havent already make a budget and see what you can afford;

Monthly net income - debts/expenses= net remainder (work around that figure)

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest

that does help alot thank you very much for the advice .. they said they want two payments and they will not make any payment options before that .. i just wanted to make sure i would not get arrested .. i work as a part time police officer and trying to get on full time so this is a horrible situation hopefuly thing's will get better


----------



## Guest

Take all your belongings out of the car now in case it is repo'd.

If you park on a public street they can take it anytime. If you're parked in a private driveway and you tell them to leave your property the repo man has to leave if asked. They will give you all sorts of crap about it and cite all sorts of threatening bull but they can't enter your property if you told them not to. Now in practice, they'll take the car anyway as soon as you leave.

IF your vehicle is under lock and key by some means other than the car lock and not some cheesey club thing, then the repo man can not break that lock (e.g. garage, chain). If they do enter your locked garage then it's B&E plain and simple, but who cares. If there is another vehicle blocking access, then that would be a deterent as well.

IF you parked at another address if would probably be more difficult for them to find this vehicle. If you had a good friend that would allow you to swap vehicles temporarily that would be a very good friend indeed (you should tell them why).

You do want to avoid repo because they're going to charge you an obscene price for this service they're providing to you. Also, the people that call for payment are the wrong people to negotiate with. The callers' job performance is based on how much money they bring in each day and nothing else. So call the finance dept and ask for a supervisor to negotiate a payment plan.

Repo is a very real thing but I also think that the debt collection callers use it as a scare tactic to get you to make a payment over the phone. 

As previously stated, this is not yet a criminal matter. You don't have to talk to the repo man and should politely decline comment and demand that they leave. This is how the legal system works--it's a big game--but you eventualy will lose this game if you don't pay up.


----------

